# Anyone know what the RED circle in upper corner means?



## ACCiNEED (Feb 22, 2015)

All of the sudden a red dot has shown up in the upper left corner where the menu button is. Anyone else have this and what does it mean? All paperwork is okay on auto and didn't get any email or text from Uber that anything is wrong. Any idea?


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

I've never seen that, but I have an Android, not an iPhone.


----------



## st3rling (Jul 27, 2015)

This means uber tagged you for going on the strike next week.
Nah, just kidding. I got it too today and first I thought it meant to show you there's surge while you're offline, but then I logged off several times (and closed the app completely) when there was no surge and that circle was still there.


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

I have it too

Was just assuming is because my insurance expires within 30 days.


----------



## ACCiNEED (Feb 22, 2015)

Forgot to mention it was on iPhone that this is showing. Oh the strike thing I will be working be a big weekend in SoCalifornia with whole weekend of huge concerts at Irvine Amphitheater and so I will be working this coming weekend. A red dot is never a good thing, can not think of any instance when a red dot has been good.


----------



## Michael Holmes (Oct 10, 2015)

New driver here and I have the same thing.

I thought that maybe I was missing info in my profile, and it turned out that I needed to take a pic of my inspection sticker and send it to uber (Uber never actually told me that I had to do this. I found this out by searching my online profile, not through the app). 

I did that, they approved it, and it's still there.

Anyone have any idea?


----------



## ACCiNEED (Feb 22, 2015)

Altima ATL said:


> I have it too
> 
> Was just assuming is because my insurance expires within 30 days.


My Insurnace is good till next year so not that either.


----------



## ShaneD (Jul 4, 2015)

It popped up today. I dunno what it means.


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

Altima ATL said:


> I have it too
> 
> Was just assuming is because my insurance expires within 30 days.


Think you may be right. I have it on android, and when i click there's an alert on vehicles for registration expiring this month.

Looks like a standard alert beacon.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

New notifications


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

That's what I thought. I have it too.


----------



## ACCiNEED (Feb 22, 2015)

All my paperwork registration and insurance are good till next year, so it means something else for me!!! I been accepting every ride request since i saw the red dot of death.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

It means there is a new menu item you have not accessed before.


----------

